# Outdoor speakers



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I bought a fairly new house last summer. It came wired for adding outdoor speakers for the deck - the kind that get mounted to an electrical box (similar to a duplex wall-outlet box) in the outside wall. What is the best sounding outdoor speaker that you've heard that can be mounted this way ? They will be powered by a 130wpc Yamaha receiver. I'm much more interested in sound quality than price.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showpost.php?p=365122&postcount=2


----------

